# Protein drink after workout unnessary?



## eaglesfan! (Mar 18, 2011)

Just wondering because usually after working out I drink 2 scoops of whey protein and mix it with water. Is this a un-natural way to get stronger for a growing 15 year old? and will it effect my growth?


----------



## sunilbs123 (Mar 18, 2011)

No


----------



## SilentBob187 (Mar 18, 2011)

I wouldn't say unnecessary so long as you're getting an ample amount of protein in your system after you train.  Some argue that recovery is an all day thing, true, but you still want to at least start that muscle recovery shortly after you're through lifting.

Generally speaking it's cheap, easy, and there are too many examples of people benefiting from protein powder post-workout to disregard it.

Then there's the talk of what kind of protein to use after you train: fast, slow, whey, casein, concentrate, isolate etc. etc.


----------



## zoco (Mar 18, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> I wouldn't say unnecessary so long as you're getting an ample amount of protein in your system after you train.  Some argue that recovery is an all day thing, true, but you still want to at least start that muscle recovery shortly after you're through lifting.
> 
> Generally speaking it's cheap, easy, and there are too many examples of people benefiting from protein powder post-workout to disregard it.
> 
> Then there's the talk of what kind of protein to use after you train: fast, slow, whey, casein, concentrate, isolate etc. etc.



^^This


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 18, 2011)

It is a good idea to have a whey shake after you lift, or some powdered bcaa's along with creatine to kick start the recovery process.
However, it is equally important that about 60 minutes after your post-workout shake, that you ingest a high protein meal.
Remember that supplements are just that, a "supplement" to a healthy high protein diet.  Nothing can substitute for a good meal.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 18, 2011)

Protein is great after a workout.  In fact if I don't have protein after a workout I feel like my workout was a waste.  Protein is just as important as training.  This is what gives your body the building blocks to repair your muscle.   It is great for a 15 year old.  I started taking protein when I was 12.  I always had a good build for my age.


----------



## eaglesfan! (Mar 18, 2011)

Does it affect height growth? I've just heard some things about it.


----------



## mich29 (Mar 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Protein is great after a workout.  In fact if I don't have protein after a workout I feel like my workout was a waste.  Protein is just as important as training.  This is what gives your body the building blocks to repair your muscle.   It is great for a 15 year old.  I started taking protein when I was 12.  I always had a good build for my age.


good advice here. I agree I gotta have the protein right after I workout to make the most of this speical timing.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2011)

you absolutely should be drinking a whey protein drink after your work-out.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/whey-protein-isolate.php


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2011)

eaglesfan! said:


> Does it affect height growth? I've just heard some things about it.



No it wont but it could turn you gay.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2011)

eaglesfan! said:


> Does it affect height growth? I've just heard some things about it.



you heard that whey protein affects height and growth? 

no it does not, well it increases muscle growth, but does not affect height.


----------



## braveand (Mar 19, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Protein is great after a workout.  In fact if I don't have protein after a workout I feel like my workout was a waste..


exactly the same for me!


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Protein is great after a workout.  In fact if I don't have protein after a workout I feel like my workout was a waste.  Protein is just as important as training.  This is what gives your body the building blocks to repair your muscle.   It is great for a 15 year old.  I started taking protein when I was 12.  I always had a good build for my age.



i second that. especially for a 15 year old, a definate boost of protein after a workout is great as your body has catabolically strained itsself during that workout and protein/nitrogen levels are low in the blood. a quick shot of protein should fix that.!


----------



## danielz04 (Mar 20, 2011)

btw guys, there are many myths of protein but its just a dietary supplement containing a complete range of amino acids, essential and non essential. it wont kill you haha. or do crazy things for you. only make you better.


----------



## carmineb (Mar 21, 2011)

doesnt matter what age you are, your body needs nutrients,   eating a burger, having a roast beef sandwich, drinking a quart of milk, downing protein, what difference if they are all nutrients?  of course the whey is better for a quick response but just remember, protein is a supplement, adds to your meals, it ispart of teh food chain.  PH and other things are not part of the food chain, they go into changing the processes inside your body....    As long as you remain natural and let your body plan out its own balance, at 15, you should be fine....  drink your protein, get balanced meals in, play your sports and drink your milk....


----------



## patricio (Mar 21, 2011)

You need to think of a protein shake as a sweet liquified chicken breast. It's no different from other sources of protein, except it's convenient to carry around. 
There's no way it can affect your growth unless you take huge amounts


----------



## eaglesfan! (Apr 6, 2011)

what is better for building muscle for football, isolate or whey protein?


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 6, 2011)

They both will get the job done. They are both protein,just made slightly different.

Here is a question that needs to be asked.  I hear that you should take a protein drink within 15 minutes after your work out. The thinking behind this is your muscles are screaming for protein and the 15 minute window prevents catabolism.  Truth or bro-science?


----------



## Marat (Apr 6, 2011)

bro science. the "window" might be as high as 24+ hours to prevent catabolism. It's just a decent idea to get some food in post workout because your body tends to be a bit more effective at partitioning sugar towards glycogen production instead of fat.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 7, 2011)

In my opinion,the window is of 45 minutes,after which,muscle gets broken up to extract amino acids to repair the newly broken muscles


----------



## patricio (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, it will affect tour growth. You'll get bigger


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 7, 2011)

eaglesfan! said:


> Does it affect height growth? I've just heard some things about it.


 
Anobolic steroids have a negative effect on height/growth in teens, not protein.


----------



## eaglesfan! (Apr 7, 2011)

which would you reccomend for after workouts?


----------



## alan84 (Apr 7, 2011)

eaglesfan! said:


> which would you reccomend for after workouts?



Some sort of carbs like fruits and an isolate whey shake and you are good to go.


----------



## elbkind (Apr 9, 2011)

Hell no, u got a time frame of about an hour after your work out for best absorption of the protein shake. It's a must and it wont stunt growth.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 9, 2011)

Shake after workout seems to raise my energy levels quicker


----------



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

eaglesfan! said:


> Just wondering because usually after working out I drink 2 scoops of whey protein and mix it with water. Is this a un-natural way to get stronger for a growing 15 year old? and will it effect my growth?



I read a study that compared drinking chocolate milk after workouts was equally effective as a protein shake on Ergo-Log

I think they drank 16-20 ounces of chocolate milk


----------



## dogsoldier (Apr 10, 2011)

Guess it depends on where your head is concerning macro nutrients and protein amounts. 

Your basic chocolate milk has 220 calories, 15 grams of fat, 26 grams of sugar and 8 grams of protein.

I took this off the label of on of the protein powder jugs on my counter.

One scoop in 8 oz h2o is 130 calories, 2 grams of fat, 1 gram of sugar and 24 grams of protein.

I saw the same study somewhere else. The author really does not understand the protein needs of weight lifters.  Using the numbers above, this really looks like a no brainer for protein and less fat for me.


----------



## BioChem (Apr 10, 2011)

fat free milk + sugar free chocolate syrup = lovely blend of animal protein and animal carbohydrates after a workout for cheap


----------

